
Honda Needs a Tune-Up (2008) - Tomte
http://davidsd.org/2008/12/honda-needs-a-tune-up/
======
ohazi
Tom Scott made a short video a few months ago discussing this:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ef93WmlEho0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ef93WmlEho0)

~~~
mastax
He actually cites the above website in the video, a fact which I hadn't
noticed until just rewatching it.

------
Wildgoose
A long road close by my old University had a set of regular undulations from
medieval farm works. I had a Mathematics Lecturer who boasted that he had
worked out the speed he had to travel down it to hit the resonant frequency
for his car when he was having to drive his Mother-in-Law. Apparently they
didn't get on.

------
FascinatedBox
I'm not sure if it's still the case, but I remember a few years ago how
commercials would get shorter over time. Take a single commercial, and start
off showing all N seconds of it. Then, later, just show a brief section of it,
and let the person's brain do the rest.

That, and I've read somewhere that people tend to remember the beginning and
the end, but not the middle for a given thing. Edit the end because that's
what people will remember, but it also won't stand out as being fully edited.

------
tonto
Fun article.. From the title it sounded like something about their business
model or kaizen related stuff

~~~
carlmr
Yeah, I thought so too.

I don't think it was their best engineers that worked on this. Just some guys
to spare for the marketing dept.

